# „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln



## geomas (14. November 2017)

Hab ich gerade bei Spiegel online entdeckt - sehr „coole” Fotos:

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/kasachstan-eisfischer-am-ishim-fluss-fotostrecke-154963.html

PS: Ist hoffentlich die richtige Rubrik...


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2017)

*AW: „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln*

Jau. Sehr kühle Angelegenheit.
Harte Kerle.


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2017)

*AW: „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln*

Von wegen frieren - was meinste wie die schwitzen, wenn sie erstmal den 4m langen Eisbohrer ans Wasser gebracht und durch 3m Eis gebohrt haben?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln*

Wie cool ist das.Unter zusammengeklebten Plastikplanen hoffen sie auf Beute.


----------



## Vanner (14. November 2017)

*AW: „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln*

Aber das Handy darf nicht fehlen. 
Harte Hunde sind das aber auf jeden Fall. Bestimmt nicht gerade kuschelig unter den Tüten.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. November 2017)

*AW: „Coole” Bilderstrecke, Eisangeln*

Der unter dem gelben Sack müsste hier aufpassen das er nicht endsortgt wird.


----------

